# Price to buy filled gold, rolled gold?



## sirmaladon (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm a new a the PM refining process, but I've been scrapping for many years now. I've red Holk's book about 3 times, red as much of the forum as i can, and i purchased Laser Steve's 3 gold refining videos. they are defiantly the best tools that i have bought to date. Now my question is at today's gold prices what would be a good price to buy gold filled or gold rolled scrap at? I have been good friends with a coin shop owner for a number of years, and he says that when anyone brings gold filled in he is not interested in it because he only deals in karat and bullion. i was going to offer him that if he buys the filled gold that i would buy it from him at a better rate then what he bought it for, (the big rule to running a PM and coin business, buy low sell hi) and then sell the refined gold back to him. through buying and selling coins and bullion whit him he will buy the refined gold for 98% of spot, so the selling price is good, i was just wondering what a good buying price would be. As for the chemicals i can get nitric for 50$ US a liter, hcl for 5$ a gallon, and SMB for 4$ a lb. I want this to be a hobby not a money making endeavor, only going to resell to pay for the scrap and chemicals. 
Any input on this would be great, thanks for your time.


----------



## Ocean (Feb 27, 2012)

I pay $13.50/Ozt for 1/20th GF 

and

$25/Ozt for 1/10th GF

regardless of carat.

It is low, but I am one of the few buying it in my area, so I get people selling it to me.


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 27, 2012)

It looks like Ocean is paying about half price. For GF scrap I would say that is about right. You have to take into consideartion wear. Then chemaicals. So I would have the jeweler pay out 50% of the scraps value. You could then pay him for the scrap. When done refininging he would then pay you the 98% earning you a 48% profit. That is a very good margin.


----------



## sirmaladon (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the fast reply, I was figuring around those numbers for the gold filled.


----------

